# Hearing bad things about BuSpar...did it HELP anyone out there??



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Hi All,I'm trying to find something to help with a constantly upset stomach. My doctor thinks it's anxiety related since no other treatment is working and nothing appears to be wrong from all the test results. He wants me to try BuSpar. I'm scared of it because it doesn't seem to work for anyone and causes more side effects than it's worth, as I read various messages...so is there anyone out there who can give me hope with this drug? I'm getting close to losing it and need to find something to help...practically every time I have the *slightest* bit of stress now, my stomach flips out. It's in a horrible cycle and has been for six months now.Thanks much!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

Hi, I started on BuSpar three weeks ago and it does help..alot of my problems with IBS were worrying about it...buspar makes you live in the present. You dont worry about the future or the past...actually after the second week on it I felt like I hadnt felt in 6-7 years...i had minor side effects...sweating and slight dizziness..i would reccomend you try it...thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I take Buspar for IBS and it was pretty effective for that. With Buspar and Levbid I was able to go from chronic severe daily pain to being pretty functional (not 100% normal but good enough to resume all my daily activities).The morning dose would make me a bit lightheaded for about 1/2 hour, but it wasn't anything that was disruptive. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am on Zoloft and love it. My IBS-d is under control for the first time in three months. I strongly believe that IBS is an emotional disorder.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

JenSI have to respectfully disagree with the IBS is an emotional disorder position. While IBS is greatly effected by emotional states (like well, just about every other disorder), you do not have to have an emotional problem to get IBS. Emotional disorders can make living with IBS (and most other physical disorders) more difficult, but that doesn't mean that it is the basis of the disorder.IBS is best understood as a disorder of the Gut nerves. Drugs that alter nerve function don't care if the nerve is in your brain, in your gut, or elsewhere in the body. Which is why some drugs for emotional disorders have effects in the body as well as on the mind. That is why drugs for emotional problems can help with IBS (and a wide variety of other disorders that cause chronic pain) even in those who do not have emotional problems.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Hello!I have been on BuSpar several times and I think it is a life-saver. About a year ago I was VERY ill and completely freaked out all the time and I began taking Celexa and BuSpar. The BuSpar helped so much with my anxiety that within about 6 weeks I was back to being a "normal" person and not thinking about my belly 24-7. Initially I had a few side effects. I was kind of "drugged" feeling for maybe three days and for about a week I had a hard time STAYING asleep once I got to sleep, but that went away within a week or so and then my anxiety started to fade. I think it is a good drug and not sedating or habit forming like Xanax or Ativan. I now take the Celexa all the time and when I have had flare ups that are bad and my anxiety goes haywire, I will take the BuSpar again for several weeks until "things" calm down. I could take it all the time, but dealing with more than one pill a day is difficult for me if I'm not having a lot of trouble.Give it a shot and don't be nervous about taking it. I think that absolute worst side effect you might get it a bit of sleepiness and/or dizziness, but that WILL go away if you keep taking it!Best of luck!!!Jill


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

K, We all have our opinions







JenS


----------



## Throne King (Nov 30, 2000)

I tried Buspar.I had an immediate reaction that felt like electrical surges in my brain.My doctor told me to stop taking it immediately. ~TK~


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I just don't like being potentially labelled as emotionially disordered just because I have IBS (and that happens far too often based on what people say their doctors do to them)Personally I think that IBS research and treatment is decades behind where it could be because too many people hold the opinion that is "just" an emotional disorder. After all, if it is "all in our heads" then there is no reason to do any research into the causes and treatments of it.You are entitled to your opinion, but I may on occasion feel the need to voice the opposing position as well.I hope you don't mind.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 02-05-2001).]


----------



## SharonM (Jan 10, 2001)

There could be 50 different viable reasons for IBS depending on the individual. All we can do is investigate different solutions (meds or diet modification), get all the tests and support each other.I'm still trying to find "my" total cure after 40 years. (I'm 45, started real early with C and changed to D)Sharon


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

I give BuSpar a thumbs up. I've taken it for several years. I have IBS but also had panic attacks for which I was given the Buspar. In conjunction to that I take Prozac. In combination, they work great for me. However, I don't see any reduction in the IBS. Don't know if it does or doesn't help with it as I wasn't given the meds for that. Just wanted to let you all know that Buspar works.


----------

